# what is the smallest turbocharger available ?



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

I want to boost my scooter which has 200ccm, is the a turbocharger out there which is aplicable on such a small engine ?


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: what is the smallest turbocharger available ? (yohimbe)*

smallest turbo I can find a spec sheet on is from garrett and still too large for 200cc... tiny
I know ihi makes a really small turbo and people have used them on go-karts. I just don't know what size the motor or turbo were.
gl


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: what is the smallest turbocharger available ? (VDUBIN)*

look for a smart car turbo... they are tiny


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: what is the smallest turbocharger available ? (CanadianCabby)*

ihi rhb31


----------



## boost is better (May 26, 2007)

Problem with the smartcar turbo is the manifold is cast into the turbine housing like the tdi turbos.


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (boost is better)*

I found a old webpage where a guy turboed (but did not findished) a honda dax 125ccm and used a Mitsubishi TD-02, google wasn´t my friend and I did not found any specs of this turbo, does anybody know more about this turbocharger


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

There's a TD-02on Ebay right now, they're asking 400 for it though.


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PapioGXL)*

awesome, twin scroll turbocharger, maybe when I use only one port the charger will boost with 200cc
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## :staygold: (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (yohimbe)*

check out the ko3.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I have an extra 13c if you want it, lol.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBIN* »_a really small turbo and people have used them on go-karts. 


omg... this gives me some really twisted ideas


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

turbocharging a 2stroke engine is kind of stupid.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

oh.... but but but but... everything is better boosted


----------



## alixjg (May 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (speed51133!)*

the power band on a 2 stroke engine is awesome anyway... I would love to play around with a turbo 2 stroke


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (alixjg)*

the way a 2 stroke works....its not really good to boost it.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I know... but but but but


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: what is the smallest turbocharger available ? (yohimbe)*


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: what is the smallest turbocharger available ? (RedDevil)*

HAHAHAHAHA.... a Turbo Chain Saw


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: what is the smallest turbocharger available ? (Southcross)*

http://forums.hybridz.org/showthread.php?t=115270


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

200hp out of a two-stroke... would be KILLER in a small scooter








http://forums.hybridz.org/show...nt=49


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR staygold*


_Quote, originally posted by *:staygold:* »_check out the ko3.









That made my day


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_the way a 2 stroke works....its not really good to boost it.

In certain applications, maybe. But a two-stroke diesel (see also Detroit's t series of two strokes) it makes perfect sense.


----------



## MK1TD (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (turbinepowered)*

yeah the old 2 stroke detriots really can't function without boost. All of them had superchargers including the odd ball 3 cylinders on farm tractors. The big ones had turbos too


----------



## jijohans (Jan 18, 2004)

No problem boosting a 2-stroke, Just see on Boondocker's website. Still waiting for my turbo kit to my Arctic cat m8


----------

